# Egyptian Enforcement Wear (Lulz inside)



## Sofos (Feb 14, 2011)

Fwd to me from my Dad:

Makeshift helmets made by the Egyptians whilst scrapping in their current predicament. 


I shall guide you through these pieces of registered non standard army kit:







Your classic 1979 Tribottle rag helmet  a must in any type of combat 







A late 80s boxhat. The bloke next to him doesnt appear too sure of its effectiveness







A renaissance period piece of brickwear teamed with a black and cream scarf. Textbook







Im not sure that tuna sarnie he is about to lob is gonna cause to much destruction. 
Old school 80s broken bin helmet. 
I personally love the fact he needs to lift it up to see  
does he spend the rest of the time walking in to things??







Textbook saucepaning with lifejacket combo. He does not take, ANY!!







I literally have no idea what this is.







And the winner by 100 miles. 
This bloke is going to war with 2 baguettes strapped to his ears and a ham salad roll 
cellotaped to his forehead. Id def wanna be behind him if someone lobs a load of bricks at me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 14, 2011)

THIS FUCKING THREAD IS AWESOME


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


 

'My dick is THIS big. MY ERECTION WINS REVOLUTIONS.'


----------



## Sofos (Feb 14, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



5... $5... $5 Foot Long...


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh yes this is pure win of a Revolution!


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 14, 2011)

i win.


----------



## MickD7 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ you sir are the winner thank you so much for a good laugh.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread is made of bread.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 15, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> i win.



You, my man, win at like... Life and shit.

This thread is the best thing since baguette bread......... Get it...?


----------



## AySay (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow...

I think the bread one is more for snacking though. You know? Protesting is hard work...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

I just don't see how this could be real... Those bottles are already crushed... What would lead anyone to believe they're a reliable helmet? Bread will crush under the weight of a half dozen eggs...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 15, 2011)

leandroab said:


> This thread is made of bread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

AySay said:


> Wow...
> 
> I think the bread one is more for snacking though. You know? Protesting is hard work...


 
 

I'm hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Anarkhia (Feb 15, 2011)

This one is my favourite


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 15, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread

I keep laughing my ass off


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> This thread is the best thing since baguette bread......... Get it...?


 
Dammit...


----------



## Sofos (Feb 15, 2011)

The patented 'Bowl Helmet'. You can see through it AND be protected at the same time.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 15, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Textbook saucepaning with lifejacket combo. He does not take, ANY!!



That's their secret weapon... a pots n' pans robot.


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 15, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> That's their secret weapon... a pots n' pans robot.



lol!


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2011)

love it

In other news:


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 15, 2011)

lmfao ^^^^


----------



## Sofos (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 'My dick is THIS big. MY ERECTION WINS REVOLUTIONS.'


You just won the thread.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 15, 2011)

Toasting in an epic bread.

He's clearly a student of history, and in the absence of garlic, striped jumpers or blue-white-red tricolors he's showing his appreciation for the French Revolution of 1789 through the quintessentially French art of the boulanger.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 15, 2011)

Behold... the samurai white bread warrior.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 15, 2011)

This shall be subtitled "The Bread Thread". Let this be done


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread is made of WIN!


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> This thread is made of WIN!



Actually i think you'll find its made of Yeast, Flour, Water and several other components


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 15, 2011)

Plug said:


> Actually i think you'll find its made of Yeast, Flour, Water and several other components



 I see what you did there.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 15, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> This thread is made of *BREAD*!



Fix'd. Also, why is it made out of these guys? My mom listened to them when she was a lil kid. WTH


----------



## Anarkhia (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Cyntex (Feb 16, 2011)

This dude does it better


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2011)

^

When he knocked the bucket off, and there was a second bucket............ I was like "AWW SHIT SON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SD83 (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone call this the "Bread Revolution"


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2011)

This thread certainly got a rise out of me...........


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 16, 2011)

I've decided I fucking love Egyptians. They do a revolution in style.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> This thread certainly got a rise out of me...........



www.sadtrombone.com

Also,


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> This dude does it better







THEY DO EXIST.


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> This dude does it better




That was fucking HILARIOUS hahaha...why did he feel the need to wear two buckets? hahaha.

Damn let's keep this thread going. I love this.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 16, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> That was fucking HILARIOUS hahaha...why did he feel the need to wear two buckets? hahaha.
> 
> Damn let's keep this thread going. I love this.


RUSSIA.
Matryoshka doll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 16, 2011)

Waiting for someone to rock their lego helmet.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> Waiting for someone to rock their lego*s* helmet.



Indeed.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 16, 2011)

I win


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 16, 2011)

And here I thought a thread couldn't be any better than the meme one.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 16, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> And here I thought a thread couldn't be any better than the meme one.



fuck it i got a feeling this might become its own meme. it already basically is.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's see if any of you philistines get this one;


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2011)

Also........


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 16, 2011)

Bread Pitt.


----------



## White Cluster (Feb 17, 2011)

It's not too late..to whip it..Whip it good.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Let's see if any of you philistines get this one;



You win the thread.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 17, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> It's not too late..to whip it..Whip it good.


 
lmao

looks like the guy has actually taken a few to the mug, better step up his head gear


----------

